# Nech to ležet



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem
když se dva lidi dohadujou a jeden z nich řiká druhému: Nech to ležet. Co chce říct?
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

O čem přesně se dohadují?


----------



## Vlastimil

Bez kontextu se to podobá frázi "Nech to plavat", což by znamenalo, že už to dál nechce řešit. Proč však použil něco tak neobvyklého jako "Nech to ležet", tomu nerozumím.


----------



## parolearruffate

Myslela jsem že to je obvyklý výraz. žena vypraví, jak její muž si přesně připominá každé slovo které kdysi říkala. 
- Na slova je jako slon. Jediný si dokáže měsíce pamatovat. Nech to ležet, říkám mu někdy, kdýž mluví o tom, co se stalo.
Zajimalo by mně nejenom co to znamená, ale taky jestli je to opravdu tak neobvyklé.
Děkuju moc všem


----------



## Jana337

V tom případě má pravdu Vlastimil. Znamená to "nech to být", "nech to plavat" (nezabývej se tím, lascia perdere).


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc.


----------



## Vlastimil

Význam je již jasný, jestli vás zajímá ještě jak je to obvyklé, tak vězte, že vůbec. Jazyk tohoto autora je originální, z více ukázek i ze zvláštního slovosledu a rytmu je vidět, že chce zůstat srozumitelný a zároveň vždy o kousíček vyjádření posunout, mírně vyšinout. Buď do řeči minulých let (možná je to funkční z hlediska období děje knihy), viz blivanina, nebo pro získání aktivity čtenáře, který nebude jen automaticky číst "nech to plavat", ale něco bude stále aktivizovat jeho představivost v náznacích slovních hříček. Proč by se vlastně nemohlo říkat "nech to ležet"? Prostě se to neříká, ale mohlo by. Velice delikátně byste se mohla občas pokusit toto přenést i do překladu, pokud byste chtěla a pokud to je vůbec třeba.


----------



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, a moc děkuju, Vlastimile. Tak podle vás (Jano souhlasíš?) abych byla tomu textu věrná neměla bych použit ten standardní výraz (tady bych použila: Lascia perdere, jak sama Jana navrhla, ale měla bych si nějak vymyslet nový výraz, který se obvykle nepouživá? Je to opravdu tak moc zvlaštní?
Jenom abyste věděli, autor není to samý (Který použil slovo blivanina)
Děkuju moc všem


----------



## texpert

_Nech to ležet _řekneš běžně dítěti, když nechceš, aby něco zvedalo ze země, zní to trochu i jako příkaz psovi. V tomto kontextu je to velmi neobvyklé, ale zároveň to do výpovědi organicky zapadá do té míry, že si toho člověk sotva povšimne. 
(_hlídač_ v mém mozku by mi při čtení řekl: něco je tam divného, _předčítač _by mu odpověděl: nezkoumej to


----------



## Jana337

Lascia cadere?


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky Jano, problem je v tom, že kdybych tam dala, třeba - Lascia cadere - vypadalo by to italsky velmi zvláštní. Myslím že by se to zdálo spiš špatné překladání. 
Nevím: Lascia lì? Fermo lì; Fermati? By se to trošku blížilo tomu, co řekl Texpert (že to řekneš dítěti, anebo jako příkaz psovi). Fakt někdy nevím jak nějaké věci řešit.


----------



## winpoj

No, když chce člověk v překladu reprodukovat zvláštnosti originálu, neznamená to, že musí každý neobvyklý výraz přeložit neobvykle. Spíš záleží na celkovém dojmu. Třeba se dá tu a tam přeložit neobvykle naopak něco, co je v originále standardní. (Jen skromný názor člověka, který by se asi do překladu beletrie pustit neodvážil.)


----------



## parolearruffate

No jo, vím vím, to je věčná otázka překladání...


----------



## texpert

Pokud to není důležité pro charakteristiku mluvčí (t.j. jestli se mluvčí i jinde neodchyluje od standardní mluvy) a pokud neexistuje jednoduchý italský ekvivalent, jako překladatel bych použil standardní výraz pro _nechat to být, nechat to plavat _(_let it be_). Jak už jsem říkal, čtenář si toho sotva všimne, výraz na sebe neupozorňuje jako třeba _let it bleed_. Prostě bych to nechal ležet


----------



## Vlastimil

winpoj said:


> No, když chce člověk v překladu reprodukovat zvláštnosti originálu, neznamená to, že musí každý neobvyklý výraz přeložit neobvykle. Spíš záleží na celkovém dojmu. Třeba se dá tu a tam přeložit neobvykle naopak něco, co je v originále standardní. (Jen skromný názor člověka, který by se asi do překladu beletrie pustit neodvážil.)



Přesně tak, proto jsem taky psal, že byste se o to mohla občas pokusit, pokud se chcete přiblížit zvláštnosti toho jazyka. Citlivě, aby to nepůsobilo jako špatný překlad. Jde o vlastní invenci a pokud se to nepodaří oním celkovým dojmem, raději to nedělat vůbec. My vám tady můžeme říci, jak moc je to zvláštní, co cítíme, když to čteme, jak to vy začleníte do celkového kontextu je však jen na vás. Je to umění...


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, děkuju... Pravě to potřebuju: vědět jak moc je to zvláštní. Tak diky moc moc.


----------

